# Does my platy have ick/itch?



## sholi (Jul 20, 2011)

I have a sunburst hi-fin platy and i think he has ick. I am not sure if he does, because im a new fish carer.

I am really trying to take a picture of him but i cannot because he moves so fast and moves so much.

Tank conditions:
-1 male platy
-2 ghost shrimps
-2 very young java fern
-3 fake short plants
-10g
-filtered:cycled
-water parameters: ph=7.2, ammonia&nitrite=0, nitrate=1.2 (chemical test kits used ~not strips test)
-80f heated

Platy condition:
-slim (not fat or skinny)
-active
- i only saw him like play with a rock i provided in there, he attacked it, summersaulted back, then attacked again (repeated 3 times) maybe he's playing or scratching himself? He only did this once and i think he got itch abouut 3 days ago.
-I got him for a week now
-fed him flakes 2 times a day

About the itch (of what i think it is):
-whenever he goes through the light, i see some of his scales, (near his anal fin) shine white/blue-ish buut more white
-i seen this and he had have it for 3 days (i have never read how fast the itch will kill fish because i've never find how fast itch kills fish)
-he does not scratch himself on anything, but i am not sure because i am a new pet taker of fish
-whenever the lights in the tank goes off, and my room light goes on, i dont see the white scales anymore.

SO my questions according to the info are:
*Does my fish have ick? Or is it when he goes through the light, and the scales by his anal fin shines white, is this just his natural color?
*HOw long until ick kills a fish?

Thank you so much


----------



## FishesRDelicious (May 18, 2011)

I know cichlids scratch themselves sometimes. I have no idea about platys but here goes:

Ick looks like little salt granules at very early stages. and it shows up first on fins, mainly pectoral fins. Other symptoms are rubbing themselves on rocks, and sometimes they dart around and swim erratically. Clamped fins are a sign of discomfort. I thought my fish had Ick a few times when a few acted kind of psycho but they were just being goofy so it could be that. Your water is fine, but he could have come home from the store with it. Do you remember if the other fish in the store tank looked healthy? 

The best thing to do now is to observe him everyday for about 5-10 minutes. Get to know his habits and any goofy antics, then you'll better know if he isnt acting normal, and you will catch diseases way sooner. Its hard to tell whats normal if you've only had him for a week. In advanced stages the eyes will become cloudy. If he stops eating and starts breathing rapidly, that's not good.

Keep us updated please, I'd like to know if he turns out ok.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

If possible get a picture of the fish in question.That will help us to see if it is in fact ich or even velvet.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Ich isn't so much about any weirdness to scales as it is the protozoa that attach to the fish. Ich looks like the fish has been sprinkled with sugar or salt.


----------

